# Peachy - Director Extrodinaire



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*​*


----------



## jellyblue (Aug 11, 2010)

Peachy is looking very Cecil B. DeMille. So handsome.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Aww! Peachy is adorable! Is he/she yours?


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Peachy is one talented little bird  he's gorgeous 🐤


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Peachy you look so cute as a director...Are you going to be the director in the new movie staring Skipper and Scooter's Adventures? I love it thanks for sharing Deb...


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

What a handsome fella. He will make an Oscar winning movie foe sure


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


jellyblue said:



Peachy is looking very Cecil B. DeMille. So handsome.

Click to expand...

 Peachy sends his thanks, Susan! 



RavensGryf said:



Aww! Peachy is adorable! Is he/she yours?

Click to expand...

Yes, Julie -- Peachy is my onery little dictator. . . ummm, I mean director! :laughing:
I have a total of four budgies and three lovebirds.
The other two lovebirds (Pedro and Poppy) live together and are bonded to one another. 
Peachy has his own flight cage and is bonded to me.



LynandIndigo said:



Peachy you look so cute as a director...Are you going to be the director in the new movie staring Skipper and Scooter's Adventures? I love it thanks for sharing Deb...

Click to expand...

 Peachy will be directing Skipper and Scooter's upcoming movie! 



kcladyz said:



What a handsome fella. He will make an Oscar winning movie foe sure

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Heidi. *


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*Director*

Peachy is truly a debonair fellow with a distinct French accent!!! What a wonderful crew Deb!!!. Jo A:hug::hug:nn


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

He is probably making a documentary on the lives of his pal's, Skip, and Scoot...


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

jellyblue said:


> Peachy is looking very Cecil B. DeMille. So handsome.





Jo Ann said:


> Peachy is truly a debonair fellow with a distinct French accent!!! What a wonderful crew Deb!!!. Jo A:hug::hug:nn


Hehehe, Peachy does look like a mix of Cecil B DeMille and French director Jean Renoir with that hat!

For those of you here who don't know who they are, Cecil B. DeMille is consider to be the founding father of the Hollywood film industry and Paramount Pictures, who was also the producer/director of _The Ten Commandments_. Jean Renoir is perhaps the greatest French director of equal prestige whose films like _Le Grande Illusion_ and _The Rules of the Game_ are often cited by critics as among the greatest films ever made.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Khaleesi and I were not aware of Peachy's talent in the film industry, we will for sure be waiting for this much anticipated movie!!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Jo Ann said:



Peachy is truly a debonair fellow with a distinct French accent!!! What a wonderful crew Deb!!!. Jo A:hug::hug:nn

Click to expand...

 Thank you, Jo Ann and Peachy says, "Merci, merci beaucoup!"



Jonah said:



He is probably making a documentary on the lives of his pal's, Skip, and Scoot...

Click to expand...

 Not sure about a documentary but Skip and Scoot will definitely be starring in the movie. 



Jedikeet said:



Hehehe, Peachy does look like a mix of Cecil B DeMille and French director Jean Renoir with that hat!

Click to expand...

 Peach loves his hat! 



aluz said:



Khaleesi and I were not aware of Peachy's talent in the film industry, we will for sure be waiting for this much anticipated movie!! 

Click to expand...

 I believe it is being released next week, Ana! :wow:*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Haha, Peachy looks quite content in his role as a top director! 
Looks like he will churn out only the best for the Red Carpet  

Lights, Camera, Action!!


----------



## Frankie'sFriend (Oct 20, 2012)

Peachy needs to be IN the movie as the main star being that adorable!!!! :king:


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

Awww! Peachy looks so cute with his hat! But please make sure he doesn't drink too much Coke.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


StarlingWings said:



Haha, Peachy looks quite content in his role as a top director! 
Looks like he will churn out only the best for the Red Carpet 

Lights, Camera, Action!! 

Click to expand...

Yeah, Peachy LOVES telling everybirdie what to do. 



Frankie'sFriend said:



Peachy needs to be IN the movie as the main star being that adorable!!!! :king:

Click to expand...

 Madonna, he'd have to be the star AND the director to satisfy his ego. 



nuxi said:



Awww! Peachy looks so cute with his hat! But please make sure he doesn't drink too much Coke.

Click to expand...

 Peachy always hides his ACV water in a coke glass -- he doesn't want everybirdie to know how healthy he really is. I think it's a macho-bird thing. *


----------

